# Destination host unreachable only from one computer



## bauhsoj (Apr 20, 2005)

I am trying to access an FTP site by IP address but cannot from one computer on the network. When I try pinging it I get "Destination host unreachable". I have tried shutting off both the Windows firewall and Norton AntiVirus Internet Worm Protection. None-the-less I cannot access this one IP address from this one computer.

I have contacted the site admin and he states they do not have a connection limit and do not have any IP ranges blocked. Even if they did that wouldn't make sense seeing as other computers hooked to the same router can access the FTP site without any issue. However, I *must* get this specific computer to have access to the site as it is the only one with software on it meant to interact with the data store they have.

Any ideas where I could look to explain why this is happening?  :4-dontkno


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Are you using Internet Explorer or a third-party FTP client to connect to the FTP site? If it's a third-party FTP client, try switching from Active->Passive or vice-versa.

Instead of pinging the site, do a trace route (use tracert instead), and see where along the route it has the hiccup.


----------



## bauhsoj (Apr 20, 2005)

When I do a traceroute this is all I get:

```
1  Destination host unreachable.
Trace complete.
```
I have tried using both Internet Explorer and Smart FTP 2.0. The OS is Windows XP SP2. I tried passive mode but that didn't help either.


----------



## bauhsoj (Apr 20, 2005)

I decided to try changing the IP slightly and have discovered that nothing along that whole IP block can be reached from this computer. Low and behold I noticed that someone has installed Peer Guardian and removing that solved the connection issue. Why it was setup I do not know.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

PeerGuardian would do it - it blocks a wide spectrum of IP addresses to shield P2P users from careful eyes. Your site was probably on one of the blanket rules.

If you're not using P2P on your computer, check again. There's only one real reason anyone would have PeerGuardian installed on a computer.

By the way as a side note, we can't help support issues with P2P. Glad you were able to get it fixed though.


----------



## bauhsoj (Apr 20, 2005)

Cellus said:


> By the way as a side note, we can't help support issues with P2P. Glad you were able to get it fixed though.


I wasn't aware this issue had anything to do with P2P in the first place. :sayno: The computer this is installed on is setup for parsing data files...not doing P2P.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

I gathered as much, though the disclaimer was just a friendly side note.

You may want to take a closer look on your computer for P2P programs and ask who you suspect may have installed PeerGuardian why. That's all. :grin:


----------



## itisbasi (Dec 21, 2007)

bauhsoj said:


> I decided to try changing the IP slightly and have discovered that nothing along that whole IP block can be reached from this computer. Low and behold I noticed that someone has installed Peer Guardian and removing that solved the connection issue. Why it was setup I do not know.


I was going mad trying to setup filezilla to drivehq, until i came across this thread. Closed peerguardian, and i had no problems. Thank you.


----------

